# fender for 700x35 tires



## carlhulit (Nov 5, 2005)

I want to put a front fender on my commutter which has 700x35 tires on it, what fenders will fit over this combination? Also can i buy just a front fender or do i have to buy the pair? I already have a clip on in back which seems to work so i dont want to pay to replace it
thanks


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

carlhulit said:


> I want to put a front fender on my commutter which has 700x35 tires on it, what fenders will fit over this combination? Also can i buy just a front fender or do i have to buy the pair? I already have a clip on in back which seems to work so i dont want to pay to replace it
> thanks


SKS P45's. I have them on my cx bike and they can accomodate 35c knobbies. You typically have to buy a pair - sorry. Full fenders will provide WAY more coverage than a clip-on, anyway.


----------



## MN Dan (Nov 22, 2005)

*Like Jeff said-45's*

I agree with Jeff. I have 700x35 tires and run the SKS P45's. A pair of those fenders are cheap anyway. I think I got mine for 35 bucks for the pair, but next time I will spend another ten for the stainless ones. Fenders look a little dorky, but they really work! It's STILL amazing to me how much cleaner everything is.
MN Dan

Here's a good link:http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=50080


----------

